# muzzleloader opinions



## Semaj3 (Aug 22, 2011)

I drew dedicated hunter this year so I need to buy a muzzleloader. This will be my first time muzzleloader hunting. My question is what would be a good starter gun for me to buy.
I'm looking for a mid price range good shooting gun. Thanks for any advice you can share.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I picked up a CVA optima in 50 cal for $200 on midwayusa.com.... it's a super easy rifle to clean and it shoots great. This will be my first muzzleloader season as well and the Optima just seemed like an easy way to get into it. I'd recommend it for sure.


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

Very happy with my new CVA Accura V2, super good trigger and as accurate as any muzzy I have seen. Super easy to clean, light and it has a good recoil pad.

$400 from sportsmans warehouse-stainless, camo stock.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Omega, don't need stainless or camo, kind of silly if you ask me.


----------



## Semaj3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Another question would be does it make a big difference that I'm a left handed shooter?
I noticed while reading about the guns listed above that the Accura V2 mentioned it was good for ambidextrous shooting. I have almost no experience with muzzleloaders so is the right or left handed thing a big issue?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Omega, don't need stainless or camo, kind of silly if you ask me.


+1


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Left and Right handed IS a BIG deal! Buy one that you can shoulder to your left arm and the hammer (on a traditional) will be on the left side of the rifle.


----------



## Semaj3 (Aug 22, 2011)

I went and looked at muzzleloaders today and think I'm leaning toward the optima. 1 question for the omega owners I have is what makes it a better gun in your opinion? I seem to like the break action opposed to the way you load the primer on the omega but I've never shot either style. I think the accura v2 was a sharp looking gun and felt good to shoulder but I think $400 is a little more than I want to spend.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> 1 question for the omega owners I have is what makes it a better gun in your opinion?


Thompson Center Arms was the cream of the crop in muzzleloading for awhile there. The Omega was their centerpiece. It is extremely well built, reliable under any conditions and as accurate as any black powder gun made. I have never heard a single negative word about the Omega's performance.

All that said, I think T/C quality has gone down the past few years. Their newer guns are not the same high quality as the Omega, in my opinion. I sold an Encore not too long after buying it because I quickly realized that it is not nearly the shooter that the Omega is.

CVA used to be the worst built muzzleloaders on the planet, but their quality has really improved. The Optima is an example of a pretty good gun at a fair price. The Optima is not machined as tightly as the Omega, but it's not bad!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bears Butt said:


> Left and Right handed IS a BIG deal! Buy one that you can shoulder to your left arm and the hammer (on a traditional) will be on the left side of the rifle.


+100! Shooting a Right handed sidelock as a lefty is dangerous! There is all kinds of blowback and debris right next to your eyes. I did it for a few years in my novice years and had some close calls. Its one of two primary reasons I now use an inline (the rifle having a safety being the other reason).

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My omega is 5 years old and was only like $250 when I bought it, I see that they have gone way up in price now. I bought a cheap CVA and that experience taught me the lesson that you get what you pay for and with firearms you are very possibly buying an heirloom that you will hand down to your kids in 40 years or so, make it something that will last and they will value-with any firearm. I talked around to a lot of people after that experience and the guys at Gallenson's were very high on it, I shouldered it and it just felt very good and of solid construction, nice balance, etc. 
At least with the omega I don't see where it makes any difference on dexterity as the hammer is perfectly centered.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought a CVA Accura (not the V2) a couple years ago and really like the gun. I also liked the CVA Optima but the Accura had the better barrel. I was considering the TC Omega or the Triumph but I didn't like the way the felt and shouldered.


----------



## Semaj3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the opinions everyone. Its probably between the optima or the omega. I'll go play with them a little more and have to make a choice I guess.


----------



## Semaj3 (Aug 22, 2011)

One more question. What is the difference between the omega and the omega z5? From what I can find online it is just not a stainless steel barrel on the z5.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

I've shot my Hawken percussion left handed for 30 years with no issue so if you want a traditional don't worry about it. Maxi Balls and Pyrodex leave big holes. Beyond 100 yards tough with open sights and dropping like a sinking pitch.

I caved and got the Optima for Christmas and can hardly wait to use it. Nice little gun and yes I put a 1x scope.


----------

